# Death Stranding



## chimera201 (Jun 15, 2016)

From legendary game creator Hideo Kojima comes an all-new, genre-defying experience.

Brave a world utterly transformed by the Death Stranding. Carry the disconnected remnants of our future and embark on a journey to reconnect the shattered world one step at a time.


























DEATH STRANDING – Heartman Character Spotlight Trailer - 4K

DEATH STRANDING – Ludens Fan Character Spotlight Trailer – 4K

DEATH STRANDING – Bridge Baby Character Spotlight Trailer – 4K

DEATH STRANDING – Mama Character Spotlight Trailer - 4K

DEATH STRANDING – Briefing Trailer – 4K

DEATH STRANDING - The Drop TV Commercial 4K

DEATH STRANDING – Launch Trailer | PS4 4K​


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2016)

Its not for PC , its PS4 exclusive.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 15, 2016)

Alok said:


> Its not for PC , its PS4 exclusive.



It didn't have a 'Only on Playstation' screen. Every other PS4 exclusive game had that screen. Besides it was confirmed by Sony itself it would come to PC.
Kojima's new game will be published by Sony, is also coming to PC, won't be Silent Hills - Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain for PS4 New


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2016)

wow thats great . final screen in trailer confused me as it got only PS4 logo in it.

- - - Updated - - -

*a.disquscdn.com/get?url=https%3A%2F%2F66.media.tumblr.com%2F5838ee555b2a586ee73e35d462f69a3e%2Ftumblr_o8qqpiM1da1qjz6aao1_1280.jpg&key=Bn0NdLOGviZGqTWIHxp2tw&w=600&h=377


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kojima Productions on Death Stranding



Spoiler



*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFUMDHUsAAG74d.jpg:large
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFU0NCUoAAUxhQ.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFVMVWUgAQCFwJ.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFVbMuUkAAlMgG.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFVyGlVAAEA2VR.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFWLB1VYAA5vy1.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFWR6wVEAAwSE2.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFWpTtUoAABRx6.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClFW6RiUoAAu3o_.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2016)

Listen:
Store Brand Jon, Hideo Kojima - I'M BAC


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like Norman Reedus and Hideo Kojima are best pals.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow this game is quite weird. :/


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Wow this game is quite weird. :/


Just the way i like it.

Too bad this will be a PS4 exclusive.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Just the way i like it.
> 
> Too bad this will be a PS4 exclusive.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



A timed exclusive. Not completely exclusive.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> A timed exclusive. Not completely exclusive.



No one has confirmed that AFAIK.

Also, if anything has "Sony presents" or anything similar in the start, that probably will never make it to the PC because it would undermine the value of the PS4. 

Look at Bloodborne. Even though it was developed by FromSoftware, developers of Dark Souls, it is not their IP. Bloodborne's IP belongs to Sony, that is why even though the Dark Souls series is on PC, Bloodborne is not and probably never will be.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 3, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> No one has confirmed that AFAIK.
> 
> Also, if anything has "Sony presents" or anything similar in the start, that probably will never make it to the PC because it would undermine the value of the PS4.
> 
> Look at Bloodborne. Even though it was developed by FromSoftware, developers of Dark Souls, it is not their IP. Bloodborne's IP belongs to Sony, that is why even though the Dark Souls series is on PC, Bloodborne is not and probably never will be.



Every PlayStation exclusive title has a "Only on PlayStation" screen in every trailer. Check Bloodborne, Spiderman, God of War, Detroit Become Human trailers. Both of Death Stranding's trailers don't have that screen.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

Makes sense. But that is still not an official statement. That is just our observation.

But MGSV did reasonably well on PC, therefore I think Hideo Kojima might consider releasing it on PC as well. Perhaps that is why he visited Valve HQ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> It didn't have a 'Only on Playstation' screen. Every other PS4 exclusive game had that screen. Besides it was confirmed by Sony itself it would come to PC.
> Kojima's new game will be published by Sony, is also coming to PC, won't be Silent Hills - Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain for PS4 New


@Desmond David See this.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

Well.

But I will believe it when it actually comes.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2017)

New trailer


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2017)

What the fuck is this game


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 8, 2017)

Weird but i rike it.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> What the fuck is this game


Its a collaboration between Guillermo Del Toro and Hideo Kojima. Guillermo Del Toro always wanted to create a horror game and after PT aka Silent Hills was shutdown by Konami, they both teamed up to make this.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 9, 2017)

*abload.de/img/screenshot2017-12-081oxsca.png 
*abload.de/img/dqi6oz6vwaaai8nlbpnr.jpg


----------



## strawhatsai (Dec 10, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> New trailer




shut up and take my money


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2017)

This is one strange game for sure. Can't make head and tail of this game.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## chimera201 (Jun 13, 2018)

PS4 exclusive confirmed


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah. It wasn't clear from the start whether they would release on other platforms or not.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2018)

*www.nerfnow.com/img/2346/3652.png

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 13, 2018)

The protagonist looks like a courier guy 
A courier guy who delivers goods between dimensions.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> *www.nerfnow.com/img/2346/3652.png
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Nicely summed up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> PS4 exclusive confirmed


Ya, rejoice for PS4 owners


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 14, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya, rejoice for PS4 owners



Is it going to require PS+? That's the question. The game seems to have an online component.


----------



## snap (May 29, 2019)




----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2019)

Well we'll finally find out what all the hype has been about. Love the game thoughts and concepts, hope they don't let us down like GOT


----------



## 007 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## chimera201 (Oct 28, 2019)

Death Stranding confirmed for PC


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 28, 2019)

007 said:


>



lol the Jesus light behind Kojima when he enters the room.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Death Stranding confirmed for PC


NANI !!!???


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> NANI !!!???



Well it wasn't surprising. They even said it themselves once long ago it would come to PC later. They removed that reference for umm... Playstation marketing.


*thumbs.gfycat.com/ThornyEsteemedAfricanclawedfrog-size_restricted.gif


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Death Stranding confirmed for PC


What what what!? All hail our lord and saviour Hideo Kojima.

Also, thing to note is that 505 games is publishing on PC, who are known for going Epic exclusive. Let's hope they don't do it this time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2019)

Awesome news!!


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh my Oh my
The above trailer looks like a movie not a game.
Now I realise why everybody is excited about this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2019)

Hideo Kojima always surprises


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Hideo Kojima always surprises


Really 
That Metal Gear series is also his right?

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Really
> That Metal Gear series is also his right?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Yeah. As far as story telling in games goes, Hideo Kojima is 100 times better than David Cage.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 31, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah. As far as story telling in games goes, Hideo Kojima is 100 times better than David Cage.



Gameplay too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah. As far as story telling in games goes, Hideo Kojima is 100 times better than David Cage.


Really 
I always play Assassin's Creed series or The Witcher Series
No other games I play
Some times I play Deus Ex series
I never played Hideo Kojima games before

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 1, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Really
> I always play Assassin's Creed series or The Witcher Series
> No other games I play
> Some times I play Deus Ex series
> ...



You should check out the trailers posted in OP of this thread.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 1, 2019)

Death Stranding for PS4, PC Reviews

84/100 - 56 reviews


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Really
> I always play Assassin's Creed series or The Witcher Series
> No other games I play
> Some times I play Deus Ex series
> ...


He is one the gem creators in Gaming with excellent Story/Gameplay.

The MGS series is one of them


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

What is the game about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> What is the game about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Donno, and knowing Kojima, we won't find out until we play it.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2019)

Death Stranding Review


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 9, 2019)

Now Available to Pre-order from Steam for ₹3999


----------



## Desmond (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks like it's one of those "obsessed with details" kind of game. But I guess everything is forgiven if the story is good.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2019)

Doesn't seem too fun.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 10, 2020)

This Death Stranding cosplay actually looks very useful in 2020 | PC Gamer


----------

